# Anthony Johnson will move to 205lbs says manager



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> Dan Hardy will fight a natural light-heavyweight when he faces Anthony Johnson this weekend, according to Johnson's manager Ken Pavia.
> 
> Hardy and Johnson clash in the welterweight division in the co-main event at UFC Fight Night 24, with the winner guaranteed to push himself back towards the top five of 170lb terrain.
> 
> ...



http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/81262.html?CMP=OTC-RSS

Interesting.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

O deary me... he's going to be heavy again, isn't he?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I really hope this is true, atleast go up to 185.
I think he could do pretty well at higher weight, the guy has some talent but he fails at WW.
He seems like a pretty nice guy too so I hwish him luck, hope he makes weight this time and beats Hardy.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Why dosent he just go middle weight that makes more sense to me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hes not going to make weight...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i wish i'd seen this before i dropped 100k on him in the weight vBookie.

Sounds like they are already making excuses.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

If I was setting a line for him making or not making weight I would make "not" the favourite. Wrestlers have died in the past from extreme weight cuts it can not be healthy to cut as much as AJ does. Someone (his trainers/coach primarily) need to step in and say "no, too much". They should refuse to coach him if he insists on health risks like cutting 50 lbs.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> i wish i'd seen this before i dropped 100k on him in the weight vBookie.
> 
> Sounds like they are already making excuses.


Same here, and your right, looks like the excuses are coming out already. Even if he does make weight, i can see him gassing very early in the fight..


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I cannot understand what the deal is with guys like Rumble Johnson or Gleison Tibau that cut an enormous ammount of weight to make a weightclass where they will be bigger then everyone they can possibly face. I almost feel like they admit that they can't beat guys their own size and need to smash people that look to be a whole weight class smaller.

Plus I don't like it beacuse in the long term it can't be good for their health to cut so much. I like when guys fight closer to their natural weight, not only is it more healthy but they also wont loose as much speed or endurance. I think one of the reasons Frankie Edgar survived that first round against Gray Maynard was because he didn't cut much weight and had a fully hydrated brain, beeing able to resist the KO better.

I hope this will be Rumbles last fight at 170.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Here goes my 150 000. I liked the part where he said he likes to enjoy life and party. My man!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

No way he's making weight on Saturday then againts The Outlaw


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm seeing weigh in issues in the near future!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Anthony would be much more effective at 185. He needs to stop being an idiot and move up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well imagine that guys. The guy dwarfed Pat Barry just a few months ago. AJ has had trouble making weight.

No one should be surprised.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok why am I viewing this thread now? :sarcastic05:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ok why am I viewing this thread now? :sarcastic05:


You threw some credits on him eh?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> You threw some credits on him eh?


200k :sign03:

but there is still hope for us Rauno^^


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

anthony "hungry hungry hippos" johnson


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont call fighters cowards because that would be stupid. if you willing to step in the cage you're not but to able to reach LHW and be fighting at 170 which is 35lbs difference, this is pretty ridiculous and makes you wonder about his mentality. 

I can also see him missing weight , and if he loses aswell i can see him being cut.


----------



## Cool_Breeze13 (Mar 19, 2011)

All this speculation on Johnson's weight has me intrigued to watch the weigh ins. Anyone know where the weigh ins can be viewed?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

> "I know he had surgery last year, and I know he got fat, everyone's seen the photographs - he got really fat! He had a head like a basketball at one point, it was quite funny," laughed Hardy.


http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/81421.html


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Hes not going to make weight...


His face does look a LOT fuller than it usually does when he is near a weigh in.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> 200k :sign03:
> 
> but there is still hope for us Rauno^^


Haha, i accidentally put only 150 for him. I don't care anymore if he makes it or not. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

300k down the drain. Or he ate it. Fat asshole.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

He can still win the fight tho...
So you dont necessarily lost your credits or did you bet on the weigh ins?^^

I am more hyped about the weigh ins than the actual fight.
When rogan anounces: OH UNFORTUNATELY JOHNSON MISSED HIS WEIGHT A LITTLE BY 15 POUNDS!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> He can still win the fight tho...
> So you dont necessarily lost your credits or did you bet on the weigh ins?^^
> 
> I am more hyped about the weigh ins than the actual fight.
> When rogan anounces: OH UNFORTUNATELY JOHNSON MISSED HIS WEIGHT A LITTLE BY 15 POUNDS!


There's a betting thread for whether he even makes weight lol. Of 4/1 odds of him making weight, alot of people have wasted credits (by the sounds of it anyways)

I hope he damn near kills himself trying to make weight even if he does fail. At least then Hardy gets some of his purse and will KO him after Rumble gasses.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

oh nice 
Ok i will bet there now and get like 10 credits back 
too bad i lost all credits on shogun


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SigFig said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> There's a betting thread for whether he even makes weight lol. Of 4/1 odds of him making weight, alot of people have wasted credits (by the sounds of it anyways)
> 
> I hope he damn near kills himself trying to make weight even if he does fail. At least then Hardy gets some of his purse and will KO him after Rumble gasses.


That fat prick BETTER make weight!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> That fat prick BETTER make weight!!!


LOL^^ :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Abrissbirne - I crossed your palm with gold :thumb02:



BobbyCooper said:


> LOL^^ :thumb02:


Seriously, i thought i had a chance of winning


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

he should move up, even if he wrestled cutting that much wieght, i think it will only make him better if he bulks up to 185.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> he should move up, even if he wrestled cutting that much wieght, i think it will only make him better if he *bulks up* to 185.


I doubt he would need to bulk up anything to be a very big middle weight. Just stop killing himself to the point where he has to be carried to the weight ins and presto, he would be 185.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I doubt he would need to bulk up anything to be a very big middle weight. Just stop killing himself to the point where he has to be carried to the weight ins and presto, he would be 185.


true, but hes used to cutting and if he just moves up without bulking he will likely be size wise dwarfed by guys like marquart.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Abrissbirne - I crossed your palm with gold :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, i thought i had a chance of winning


Kiss them credz away from herrrrrrre homie.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

You know you're a fat ass when your manager suggest you move up TWO weight classes.


----------



## Cool_Breeze13 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thelegend said:


> true, but hes used to cutting and if he just moves up without bulking he will likely be size wise dwarfed by guys like marquart.


Dwarfed by Marquardt? Are you kidding me? Marquradt recently stated that he walks around at about what GSP does which would put him at 195-200. He's actually strongly considering a move to welter. Johnson has more than enough size to fight at middleweight. He'd only have to add a little size if he were to fight at light heavyweight, and even then, he wouldn't have to add much...


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

For people who forget how big AJ is

AJ with Arlovski














AJ with Maia and Jones


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> That fat prick BETTER make weight!!!




you know I pictured Corrado Soprano saying that, and it made it awesome! :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> For people who forget how big AJ is
> 
> AJ with Arlovski
> 
> ...


WOAH! Maia looks like a little boy next to him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

He looks bigger than Jones especially his upperbody


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> For people who forget how big AJ is
> 
> AJ with Arlovski
> 
> ...


LOL at Rumble's t-shirt! It has the word RUN on it! 
U think the last time he did some srunning was 20 years ago!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys I just saw some pre fight footage of Rumble at UFC.com.

The whites in his eyes were discolored yellow. This is usually a sign of liver failure. Do you think its possible that he cuts so much weight that it hurts his liver functioning properly? Could anyone with medical knowledge comment on this? I find this facinating and maybie a bit scary.

Or could he just have natuarlly yellow eyes? :confused02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL!!! He likes to play...i think he misses weight...

*7:25-8:15​*





And i made this.... :happy02::happy02::happy02:


----------



## Cool_Breeze13 (Mar 19, 2011)

Inkdot said:


> Guys I just saw some pre fight footage of Rumble at UFC.com.
> 
> The whites in his eyes were discolored yellow. This is usually a sign of liver failure. Do you think its possible that he cuts so much weight that it hurts his liver functioning properly? Could anyone with medical knowledge comment on this? I find this facinating and maybie a bit scary.
> 
> Or could he just have natuarlly yellow eyes? :confused02:


You're right. That could very well be a sign of liver failure. Scary stuff. Perhaps UFC should implement the rule of having weigh ins the day of the fight. That would drastically cut down on such absurd weight cuts.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I've never really understood why he ever decided to fight at WW. I think 185 would be about the most he should cut.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

vilify said:


> He looks bigger than Jones especially his upperbody


He looks fatter than Jones, that's about all I'll give ya!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

He just made weight but didn't look too sure about it :thumb02:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

he seemed relieved he made it 
Didnt think he could make it, now i doubt he can win the fight because he is too dehydrated.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

If he's willing to cut that much weight, which is pretty extreme, i am guessing he has 'bully syndrome'. He is more comfortable fighting people who are significantly smaller and weaker (though that is debatable because of the exceptional levels of dehydration he must endure to get near 170) rather than too fight people of similar physical prowess were he would be forced to rely more on other attributes. 

I dont have a lot of respect for that type of attitude. 


The funny thing is i suspect he would be a top quality middle weight - and he would certainly feel better physically.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> O deary me... he's going to be heavy again, isn't he?


nope he made weight... he said he is sorry he disappointed you



Dream-On-101 said:


> If he's willing to cut that much weight, which is pretty extreme, i am guessing he has 'bully syndrome'. He is more comfortable fighting people who are significantly smaller and weaker (though that is debatable because of the exceptional levels of dehydration he must endure to get near 170) rather than too fight people of similar physical prowess were he would be forced to rely more on other attributes.
> 
> I dont have a lot of respect for that type of attitude.
> 
> ...







'he is a profighter who cuts weight LIKE EVERY OTHER PRO FIGHTER. you call him a bully. are you joking? HE MADE WEIGHT . so he is fighting hardy who cuts a ton of weight. a bully? what a dumb comment


----------



## Semtex (Feb 1, 2011)

wow thats a big jump from welterweight all the way to light heavyweight :S
his not going to even test the waters for middleweight?


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Anthony Johnson will dethrone Johny Bones Jones. You heard it here FIRST!!!!!

Bwuahahaha


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd rather he start out at MW, but he knows what's best for him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

RightCross said:


> nope he made weight... he said he is sorry he disappointed you


Ok. So you are clearly one of those types who reads things that are not there. I'll take note for the inevitable tussles to follow.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

RightCross said:


> nope he made weight... he said he is sorry he disappointed you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) No, not EVERY professional fighter cuts weight. 

2) Rumble cuts somewhere in the region of 50lbs. I would hazard a guess that that is significantly more than other fighters. 

3) Rumble has missed weight several times. He came in 6 lbs above weight in the Yoshida fight. 

4) Hardy doesnt walk around at 220+ when not in camp.


Rumble has to damn near kill himself to make welterweight. He dwarfs any and all opponents he faces in that division. When was the last time you saw Dan Hardy look small compared to other WW? 

I dont believe Rumble should be fighting at Welterweight. I believe he does so in order to enjoy a startling weight, strength and size advantage that he would not possess (to the same extent) if at middleweight. This signifies to me that he does not feel comfortable in his abilities to fight people the same size, instead choosing to rely on physical attributes. 


However, he knows what is best for him - all the above is merely conjecture and my personal opinion to which i am entitled, same as you. He made weight for the Hardy fight (congrats) and deserved to win. :thumb02:


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Dream-On-101 said:


> 2) Rumble cuts somewhere in the region of 50lbs. I would hazard a guess that that is significantly more than other fighters.


At 220, he's very soft and out of shape. This was due to his knee injury where he admits he got lazy. An "in-shape" Anthony Johnson is probably closer to 200 lbs.. about the same size as Thiago Alves.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

enufced904 said:


> At 220, he's very soft and out of shape. This was due to his knee injury where he admits he got lazy. An "in-shape" Anthony Johnson is probably closer to 200 lbs.. about the same size as Thiago Alves.



True. But the issues Rumble and Thiago have would be different if they both moved up to middleweight. The truth is, even though heavily muscled (at least previously, whilst still big he looked in some of his best ever shape in the Howard fight) Thiago isnt really a massive Welterweight in anything other than muscle mass. 

If he moved to middleweight he would be very undersized. 

Rumble on the other hand is a massive Welterweight in every sense of the word - height, reach, muscle mass etc. Thiago just needs to spend a little less time bodybuilding, whereas Rumble is just a mountain of a man who makes all other welterweights look like children.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is everyone making a huge deal out of this? 

The guy is beatable and Koscheck proved that. He wrestles with your fav fighter and now all of a sudden the world is coming to the end. 

It is the fighters choice how much they want to cut but him not making weight isn't exactly a good thing. People were raggin on Brock Lesnar saying he was too big after beating Mir handily and now that he has lost to Cain in a convincing way, people have backed off that statement. 

Everyone is beatable and Koscheck proved that not too long ago, or did you guys forget already?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dream-On-101 said:


> If he's willing to cut that much weight, which is pretty extreme, i am guessing he has 'bully syndrome'. He is more comfortable fighting people who are significantly smaller and weaker (though that is debatable because of the exceptional levels of dehydration he must endure to get near 170) rather than too fight people of similar physical prowess were he would be forced to rely more on other attributes.
> 
> I dont have a lot of respect for that type of attitude.
> 
> ...


seriously? you wouldn't want to fight someone smaller than you? if I gotta fight someone I like it when they are smaller, hell give me the same kind of money rumble is making I'll fight girls, cripples and children.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Guys I just saw some pre fight footage of Rumble at UFC.com.
> 
> The whites in his eyes were discolored yellow. This is usually a sign of liver failure. Do you think its possible that he cuts so much weight that it hurts his liver functioning properly? Could anyone with medical knowledge comment on this? I find this facinating and maybie a bit scary.


The yellow colour of the sclera is an indicator of bilirubin which is a bile pigment. It can indeed be an indicator of a liver disfuntion (i.e. in case of Hepatitis), it can also be caused by gallstones or be an indicator of problems with the pancreas.



Cool_Breeze13 said:


> Perhaps UFC should implement the rule of having weigh ins the day of the fight. That would drastically cut down on such absurd weight cuts.


Definitely. A (additional) weigh in the day of the fight makes sense, otherwise weight classes don't make much sense. The idea should be to compare fighters of the same weight.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I won't comment too much on the weigh-in issues as I have previously and the good ol days did it best and amateur fights at all levels in boxing still abide by those standards.

But Anthony Johnson has got to be the biggest welterweight I have ever seen! He is one of my favourite fighters though but I think middle would suit him better.


----------

